# What to do with extra pickling liquid?



## wmsff (Jun 10, 2010)

I had only a few cucumbers and just pickled them but I have lots of extra liquid. How do I save it for cukes later?

Thanks


Other than refrigeration that is. The only cukes in the garden are less than 2 inches, and there are only about 5.


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

If you have the space, freeze it into ice cubes. Pull them out when you are ready to can your next batch.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I just pour it in a jar and stick it in the frige 'til I need it.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL I had the same issue when I canned plums last week. I over estimated my swet water. I had stored it in the fridge, the used it this week to cook sweet corn. 

I keep pickle water a while, but usually only a couple of weeks. If there isn't anything to preserve by that time, I dump it for the fridge space.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

kenworth said:


> If there isn't anything to preserve by that time, I dump it for the fridge space.


Pickle a dozen hard boiled eggs or other vegy's....James


----------



## wmsff (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks, I still don't have enough cukes for a pint, but I do have extra eggs! I think I'll try that


----------

